# How to file perfectly shaped nails?



## MizzTropical (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any good links or advice? I like a square shape with rounded edges.

Thanks


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

I typically do a square shape where I just file perpendicularly to the finger. To get the "squoval" shape, just do that and carefully file the sides to the roundness you desire, being sure to not go too far and ruin it. I would use a crystal file as it has a finer grit and is (to me) easier to detail with. HTH!


----------



## Jinni (Nov 22, 2009)

Something that helps me a lot is shaping the nails while I still have polish on. That way I don't get distracted by the white part of the nail.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 22, 2009)

I second using a crystal file. I don't touch emery boards/sand grit files at all anymore.


----------



## trincess (Nov 23, 2009)

shape the top parallel to the cuticle. that's very important, don't care about the shape of the nail line, it can be deceiving. While filing, turn your hand over and look from behind. That gives you an idea about the nail shape, too. Use a toe nail clipper to clip the top parallel to the cuticle line, then file with a glass/crystal file, always going in the same direction, not back and forth. Filing back and forth can damage your nail, causing it to split. Then round the edges using the file, they shape very easily. Phew, that was a lot =D


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 16, 2009)

What brand of glass/crystal file do you guys love? I need to purcahse one. I've always heard mixed reviews about them. I want to try one. Maybe something from Sally's?


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 16, 2009)

i love Swissco files from Sally's


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

i got one of mine from sallys and the other from a gift shop while vacationing.  i love them both


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely get a crystal file, sandpaper ones will cause your nails to break more.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! I ended up buying a ruby crystal file from Sally's. It makes my nails look so good, I get that nice even straight across line I love with it and it doesn't file away a ton of my nail at once like reg. files do. It was like $2-3 too! So worth it!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a useful link with different shapes, explanation on what they look like and how to file  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH! 
http://www.nailsmag.com/pdfs/feature...07p78shape.pdf


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 24, 2010)

That` s a useful link thanks


----------

